# Bumble Bee Baby set



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

I made this yesterday, it called for knitting the hat on circular needles, then changing to dp's, but I can't use dp's so I decided to just do it on my loom. The diaper cover was knitted on circular needles. It probably could have been done on the loom, but I haven't done any eyelet or decreases so wasn't going to chance it.


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

They are soooo cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

that is soooooo cute. Great job!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

So cute! Love them both!


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

That is just too cute!


----------



## knitwhitcomfort (Aug 5, 2012)

very cute


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice, which loom(s) did you use for the hat? Moon Loomer


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> Very nice, which loom(s) did you use for the hat? Moon Loomer


Probably the 30-31 peg loom for infants hats. Just used a loom pattern but did stripes.


----------



## december1980 (Sep 6, 2012)

that is so cute. where did you get ur pattern. my daughter is 3 month old and would love to make that for her.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

december1980 said:


> that is so cute. where did you get ur pattern. my daughter is 3 month old and would love to make that for her.


The pattern can be found at http://www.laurelarts.etsy.com
This is not a free pattern. At the time I made it I didn't know how to use double pointed needles for the hat so I just did that on my loom.


----------

